# Fastening texture 111 to metal studs?



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

I've got a corner of my workshop which has metal studs that I'd like to close in with texture 111. What kind of screws do you use for something like that - drywall screws?


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

it all depends on the gauge of stud,

i haven't used them in years so bare with me,

25 guage we used for interior and soffit type applications,

20 gauge heavier was used more like structural apps.

so if you were to screw it they have screws with builtin drills, or just a prick point screw,

but having said this you may need a exterior type so get the right one


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Just get fine thread drywall screws. If you prefer you can use the driller tips, but it isn't necessary.


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

OK, thanks both.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

If you can find em get TRIM screws they have same threads BUT heads are way way smaller, more like an 8 or 10 penny finish nail. Since T-111 is face fastened they will look nicer


----------

